# Pegasus Martian War Machine Pics Here



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

It just arrived today. I always wish members would include pics in their posts, so I'm taking it upon myself to post some pics of my own. Enjoy!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

More...


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Last batch...


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Thank you ! 
I love it............:thumbsup:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

It's a very, very simple kit, but it's also a very nice kit. The parts total is 17, plus a screw to attach the heat ray thing-a-ma-jig to the top of the hull. So, the heat ray will be able to rotate at its base. The white plastic is very interesting. It's kind of a semi-translucent, milky white plastic. It actually looks like glow-in-the-dark plastic, but it doesn't glow.

Anyway, it should be a fun build. I'm glad to finally have this in styrene! I hope Pegasus will bring us some more cool stuff in the future!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting pics! It will be at least 6 more weeks before this kit shows up locally. Certainly a frightening ship; I was quite young when I saw it for the first time on TV and it scared the crap out of me! :drunk:


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

How's the fit? Parts line up ok? Details, man, details!:thumbsup:

Looks like a very nice kit!

Hooty


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Mmmm, nice. I'm waiting for mine. Ordered the large one and the diorama kit, too.

The parts look like they fit well, and are clean. From here, it looks like a very high quality casting.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Hooty said:


> How's the fit? Parts line up ok? Details, man, details!:thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like a very nice kit!


The fit seems to be very good, actually. The pieces are crisp with no flash at all. I don't foresee any problems with assembly. But, as I said, it's a very simple kit of a very simple (yet iconic) alien craft.

I will say that the plastic seems to be of a softer type. The 2 hull pieces are a little thick and their surface is VERY smooth, so out of the box, the kit does have a _little bit_ of a toy-like feel. However, once it's been properly assembled, sanded, primed and painted, I think it'll make a _very_ respectable and handsome display piece!

It's a great first effort from Pegasus. I'm looking forward to their Galaxy Quest Protector. In the mean time, I hope someone will post pics of the "War Machines Attack!" diorama, Area 51 UFO and Apollo 27 Rocket.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*COOL! Thanks!!* :woohoo:

Even from the pics the clear parts look very well molded and crisp!

I just watched the film...can't wait!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

wow your photos tell me its BETTER than i expected it to be... i love the fact that they molded the outer bubble of the heat ray is clear, and the inner lens in clear red!! its also bigger than i thought it would be. this is a must buy! (now if only someone would do pal's time machine in styrene, id be a happy man)


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I have ordered this kit and the size looks great!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

cool ! thanks for the pics Derric . looking forward to these coming in . 
hb


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This kit is going to make a lot of modelers happy.I'm no exception.:hat:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That is a cool kit. Is the body one big piece? It would be fairly simple anyway... not that much too it. Sure beats the POS Lunar vac kit I got 20somethign years ago!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I remember that the Lunar vac kit was a pain to build, but it sure was impressive the way it turned out.
As far as the Pegasus kit goes, this one begs for lighting.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking at the plastic, I'm wondering if i'ts styrene or ABS. Is styrene glue holding it together, slightly melting the plastic?


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> That is a cool kit. Is the body one big piece? It would be fairly simple anyway... not that much too it. Sure beats the POS Lunar vac kit I got 20somethign years ago!


No, the body is 2 pieces. A top and a bottom. There are several large "locating" pins inside that give the body a nice tight fit. That contributes to the slight toy-like feel. But, as I said, that's nothing a proper paint job wont fix. :thumbsup:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

ChrisW said:


> Looking at the plastic, I'm wondering if i'ts styrene or ABS. Is styrene glue holding it together, slightly melting the plastic?


Yeah, the plastic does seem to be a bit unusual. I haven't started assembly yet, so I can't answer your question. As I said before, the plastic looks so much like glow-in-the-dark plastic that I actually turned off the lights to test it. (It didn't glow)

We all know that the War Machine is being sold as both a kit and a pre-finished display piece. As a result, the kit feels more like an unassembled, unfinished display piece than a typical model kit. That's not a complaint. Just an observation. I am VERY pleased with this kit!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

razorwyre1 said:


> i love the fact that they molded the outer bubble of the heat ray is clear, and the inner lens in clear red!!


Me too! This kit was very obviously designed to be easily lit.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

are the pre finished kits lighted ?
hb


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Very cool. Thank you for taking the time to share.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

beck said:


> are the pre finished kits lighted ?
> hb


No,they are not.There is a lighing kit coming from Voodoo FX,for this model.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks for posting these pics. Looks like a fun build!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

The milky white plastic may be a great thing if you plan to light it.

Putting LEDs right behind the green plastic would result in a very spoty look.

But if you put them behind the white plastic, it will act as a diffuser and give a more even glow to the green.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've recently seen the Pegasus V1 Flying Bomb in my LHS as a built model in a box with clear window. I'd like to bet the War Machine will be available as a built model too- possibly also with lights. Didn't I read somewhere that the hull casting appear to be set up for wiring and lights?

Chris.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

beck said:


> are the pre finished kits lighted ?
> hb


No, but it's designed for lighting - can be disassembled, the heat ray has a channel in the neck, etc.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the photos- I have been waiting to see how well the kit followed the original design and it looks pretty good. Do you think this kit has any potential for lighting?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos- I have been waiting to see how well the kit followed the original design and it looks pretty good. Do you think this kit has any potential for lighting?



I don't know if it has any potential for lighting, but it looks like it has potential for lighting. :freak:

Gene (stalking local modelshops this weekend.......)


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow! Thanks Derric for the pics! I've been dyin' to see what the parts look like. I ordered 2 of these from Megahobby a couple days ago,should be here soon. Man! this looks like a great kit, and the clear green parts look excellent. I was thinking of sanding the inside of the clear green parts to diffuse the light emitted from the LEDS. What do you guys think of that idea? The bi-color lenses in the "cobra head" also a great touch.Even the base is cool. I wonder if anybody knows if there is a sound chip with the deathray and torpedo sound effects available anywhere. Sound and lights would be awesome. Yep,looks like Pegasus dun good. :thumbsup:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> Do you think this kit has any potential for lighting?


Not only does this kit have lighting potential, but it's obvious that the designer had lighting in mind when planning the parts and assembly.

I usually don't get into putting lights in kits, but this one would be so easy that I'm actually having second thoughts...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> Putting LEDs right behind the green plastic would result in a very spoty look.
> 
> But if you put them behind the white plastic, it will act as a diffuser and give a more even glow to the green.


 
Now that I have this kit in my possession and am actually handling it, I see what you mean.
Now all I need to do is do my pre-assembly painting and either wait for Randy to produce a lighting kit, or if I can't wait to finish it, I can always get one of his "universal lighting kits", which comes with 4 lamps that I can use to illuminate the cobra head, the front piece and the wing tips.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

STOP!!!! DO NOT SAND the inside of those clear parts! You will not get into the deep / smaller sections well enough to get an even uniform defusion plus its difficult to get a nice even look that way.

One option thats easier is to have your defusing material between the super bright led's and the kits clear parts. 

You can experiment with thin sections of clear styrene or even clear sections taken from vacuformed packaged goods from the store, sand those with different grits or patterns to get the defusing you desire...have your lights set up of course AND! even if the LED's that you bought are too bright...your method of defusing can always tone them down as much as you want....its better to have too bright of an LED than too dim. Green leds or white may give the right look depending on the clear plastic used. Some times color matching/end results can be tricky.....In the past I have found that my 'defusing' material needed to be tinted a certian tone to get the right look between the actual lens and the light source.

Hope that helps!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Do not atempt to adjust your telivision set, we are in control.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*********


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*********


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

************


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

This is nuts! my PC was not showing that the post was submited...ooops! I got button happy....MODELRATOR!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Can't delete post!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Arghhh!!!!


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

Fluke had a lot to say about this kit.

Looks great! I'm waiting for it to show up on Amazon so I can use some holiday funds waiting there.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

im hoping someone will come up with a sound chip that can be installed with the lights......


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

This kit looks very much the same in size and shape as my MIM MWM. I used four 10mm green LEDs to light the front of my ship. I diffused them by spraying the lenses with flat clear, giving them a frosted look as well as LEDs themselves.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

My only quibble with the diorama (and it's a small one) is that the MWM's appeared in groups of three, which would necessitate buying two kits. But, hey, we have to make sacrifices for our hobby, you know …


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

fluke said:


> STOP!!!! DO NOT SAND the inside of those clear parts! You will not get into the deep / smaller sections well enough to get an even uniform defusion plus its difficult to get a nice even look that way.
> 
> One option thats easier is to have your defusing material between the super bright led's and the kits clear parts.
> 
> ...


I use Fiber-Fill, a little over a buck a bag at Wal Mart.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Moonman27 said:


> Wow! Thanks Derric for the pics! I've been dyin' to see what the parts look like. I ordered 2 of these from Megahobby a couple days ago,should be here soon. Man! this looks like a great kit, and the clear green parts look excellent. I was thinking of sanding the inside of the clear green parts to diffuse the light emitted from the LEDS. What do you guys think of that idea? The bi-color lenses in the "cobra head" also a great touch.Even the base is cool. I wonder if anybody knows if there is a sound chip with the deathray and torpedo sound effects available anywhere. Sound and lights would be awesome. Yep,looks like Pegasus dun good. :thumbsup:


Yeah, don't sand the inside of the clear green.

I'd suggest sanding the OUTSIDE of the clear green.

It will more closely approximate the look as seen in the film.

I'd want the glow to be 'on' the sufrace of the clear green.
Not 'under' the surface of the clear green.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Whiteraven_2001 said:


> My only quibble with the diorama (and it's a small one) is that the MWM's appeared in groups of three, which would necessitate buying two kits. But, hey, we have to make sacrifices for our hobby, you know …


Yeah, I thought that two.

I wonder if that was intentional.


Seems like a fun addition to a 'N' scale train layout.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> Yeah, I thought that two.
> 
> I wonder if that was intentional.
> 
> ...




I bought two of the large kits and one of the diorama kitrs. I think I will buy another of the smaller kits aned maybe add a third machine from the other kit. These are really excellent quality and the price is very reasonable. This should be a nice easy build compared to some of the other stuff I have yet to do one day.:thumbsup:


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

razorwyre1 said:


> ...they molded the outer bubble of the heat ray is clear, and the inner lens in clear red!!


Hadn't noticed that, nice touch.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Good idea!

That makes sense, after looking at some stills that would make the surface green part very uniform and give off a much better effect.

Don't forget....its still better to start with extra bright led's then bring them down using a defuser.

I get mine here: http://www.superbrightleds.com/leds.htm

Its been a while but I think this place lets you use Paypal when ordering.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I picked up the small diorama yesterday.I am quite impressed.My LHS had all the new pegasus stuff except the UFO.I am very impressed with the quality! Espescialy the Sherman tanks and the cobra is just awesome. Fit is excellent and base even has the 3 scorched guys.SWEEET!!!!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Grrrrr...I just went down to my LHS, they had all the kits sitting there on the counter, one of each...and when I inquired about 'em they said "Oh, these are SAMPLES, we're getting these in on Monday!" 

"Samples"?!? Nothing like looking at "samples" you're not allowed to buy...


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Got mine today, love it !!!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Saw one of the these today at our club meet.fantastic does not discribe it.Randy(Voodoo FX) says his lghting kit will be out in about two weeks.alex


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

fluke said:


> Good idea!
> 
> That makes sense, after looking at some stills that would make the surface green part very uniform and give off a much better effect.
> 
> ...


Seeing the kit at iHobby, and hearing how translucent the plastic is, it sounds as though the plastic itself will be the diffuser.

I'd also suggest a warm white led.
The plastic is already green, and a green led may make it TOO green.

Every christmas season, I get a few strings of LED christmas lights.
60 leds for $12.00
Can't beat that with a stick.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Christmas is the best time to stock up- I get a big stack of them each year for 'just-in-case'.
My Timeslip TOS Galactica is going to use them for engine lights.


----------



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Another way to drop down the brightness of the LED's would be to use a resistor to kick down the current. Try 680 to 1K ohm resistors, that should be enough.

As for the diorama's, I was also disappointed that they only have 2 war machines. Is that death ray permeantely attached to the mwm? It looks chessy from pics I have seen. I did have a thought though, since it is 1/144 scale, you could possibly drop the tanks and try and find a 1/144 scale plane similar to the one forrester and sylvia escape in and replicate that scene from the movie, because that scene only had two MWM's. Overall, they look good and cannot wait till I get my hands on one (I'll check my LHS to see if they got any, but more then likely I'll have to get them mailed from somewhere)


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Starship Modeler Store has the 1/144 Diorama kits for $16.95- they are currently out of stock but there is a note they will be restocked on 2/19
http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=121


----------



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

OMG! I am such an idiot I just realized that Pegasus Hobbies is on my home from Work in Montclair Hmm, I believe my wife's baby shower will be in claremont, this will be a nice place to run away to while the ladies are doing their thing Unfortunately, even they say they are out of stock

Ratmaster2000


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I've been thinking of dropping in there, myself. I will be heading up to Vegas for a conference in April, and it will be right on the way, so perhaps they will have plenty of stock by then and I can buy additional kits straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

The only thing that sucks is, their online prices are higher then everyone else Maybe I'll still take that drive out to Burbank Hobbies Wish I still had a hobbytown usa nearby

Ratmaster2000


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I bought everything but the UFO at Burbank House of Hobbies, which is my weekend haunt--the prebuilt War Machine was $45 which seemed a bit steep; I was thinking it went for around $30. But I like the instant gratification.

They also had some nice new Hot Wheels Batman vehicles--the Sixties car, Sixties Batboat and trailer, the Tumbler and Sixties Batcycle; I think there's a Batwing from the Tim Burton movie too but I didn't see that one. Looks like maybe 1/50 scale but the Batcycle might be more like 1/35 or something.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Those are 1/50th scale die-casts of the various Bat-vehicles. Hot Wheels released them last year. There was no Burton Batwing in the series, however. At my local Wal Mart, the '66 Bat stuff disappeared in a hurry. They're still got the others in the clearance aisle...

Larry


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and the heads-up on this! I didn't find any at my local shop, there is another shop nearby that I will hit tonight. One way or another I will get these!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/S5030033-1.jpg
Testers' #1251 Metallic Copper, Metallic Gold brushed inside areas covered by Clear Green inserts.
The whole thing is assembled with no glue, the parts just fit well. I an reserving the option of rebuilding it later when a lighting kit(s) is available.

.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Very cool!

Just buy another kit for lighting later, Richard


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

looks good Richard . i was leaning toward the Testors copper . seeing yours makes it a go for the Testors color . :thumbsup:
i'm thinking about waiting for the lighting kit to build with this one ( 40 + yrs of modelling and this one will be my first to try and do lights !! ) 
i also liked the idea of a sound chip . 
hb


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The photo does not show the color as nice as it is in person- the metallic has a wonderful 'glow' in th etop curves when you change angles.
I would likek to a second kit with lighting but since this kit can slip apart I may recycle this one again- limited budgets and space. If I do get a second kit I am thinking of a cut away- the TV shoe pilot episode showed the interior and in 1/48 it would be a fun project.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

The Voodoo FX lighing kit will blow you away!Coming soon.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Have you seen this yet?


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes,Randy had a prototype lighting kit at our last club meeting.It pulses and the cobra powers up and throws the death ray.Very Cool!


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Ok so I have both sets of kits, I'm starting the 1/144 scale and I will be adding lighting and make a custom base, I also added the three tripod legs that they should have. They are 5/32 Plastruct florescent rods, that are the perfect size for the legs. I only wish pegasus would have molded the cobra neck in color so it could be easier to light. I could recast this in clear or I could just cut a channel in and add a fiber optic, still thinking.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

or you could embed the FO in a clear cast cobra head.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

George Pal intneded to have electrical discharges form legs of lightning for his movie. IIRC the mantas were supported by numerous wires to have each send part of the current to the three emitters, which would then ground to the set - the effect appeared only briefly on film when you first see them. It was deemed too dangerous to be workable and was dropped.
Now with a 1/144 scale ship and a big honkin Tesla coil you _could_ possibly create the effect for a display...


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> Now with a 1/144 scale ship and a big honkin Tesla coil you _could_ possibly create the effect for a display...


Now you're talkin'! :woohoo:

Speaking of Tesla coils, you gotta see this!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

azdacuda said:


> Ok so I have both sets of kits, I'm starting the 1/144 scale and I will be adding lighting and make a custom base, I also added the three tripod legs that they should have. They are 5/32 Plastruct florescent rods, that are the perfect size for the legs. I only wish pegasus would have molded the cobra neck in color so it could be easier to light. I could recast this in clear or I could just cut a channel in and add a fiber optic, still thinking.


i was thinking of something akin to this for the larger one, except using uncolored clear rods with green led's at either end; the idea being that since the sides of the rod dont transmit the light very well, the effect would be barely visible, as in the movie.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

My War Machine :wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice work! I have got to get one of these...still broke from the FS-1...lol

Steve


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice work, Yasutoshi-san.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

:thumbsup: Nicely done!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you! steve123,falcon49xxx,starmanmm,:wave:


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

working on mine...........


----------



## richlen2 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Painting and light diffusion*

I wish I had known about the testors (my hobby shop didnt have that metallic copper color) so I used ACE Metallic copper. It's a great paint and I've used it on several models. If you prime it with white it looks copper, if primed with a dark color it looks bronze. Lots of clear gloss and it's gorgeous. Nothing approximates that wet copper look but in it's own right it's darn good. You want to definitely prime the MWM to further light block if you're going to light it and even paint the inside. 

Several people have mentioned diffusion. Any photo store or video/photo supply e-store sells diffusion and photographic gels which work great for modeling. LEDs are very intense and lighting diffusion materials really tone them down (you can layer the material). For diffusion there is a plastic that can be glued and a non-flammable tissue like material that can be say packed loosly into the front section of the MWM. Gels are nice for when you want more intense color.


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello new here I just started the Martian War Machine. I live in a small town and looked for but couldn't find any copper paint I looked on tower hobby but didn't want to pay 10.00 for shipping. I did find some Krylon satin sparkling canyon and tried it. Tell me what you think.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I think it looks Great...I often get my spray paint from the Hardware store...usually 3 times the paint for 1/2 the cost and never a problem :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Works for me also.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Sorry,the color is really off.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

falcondesigns said:


> Sorry,the color is really off.


I have to agree. Check out some of the reference screen captures at Cloudster's site.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

If the color works for you go for it.

As for the above pic, this is a shot of a ship that has been dirtied up and you also have to take into account the studio filming lights. Bet ya there is a filter on one or two of them.

But still, the bottom line is, if you are happy with the color.... go with it.


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

I just didn't want to pay 10.00 shipping a 5.00 can of paint but I did need some other things from tower hobbis so I got some copper paint I think it looks better


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I agree, it looks right now....


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks I didn't like the base for it so I made my own.

























It's not done still have to get the lighting kit I ordered it on Monday.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

That looks great! the base really sells it.......


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, much nicer color. :thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Nice!


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

I thought I would try another way to mount the war machine didn't get the lighting kit yet hope soon I think it would look good with the legs lite up.


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

I put a led flashlight on one of the legs just to see if it looks OK.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Interesting idea.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

WOW! ( no pun intended ) :tongue:

I like that! Good idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

Outstanding work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

Hay I got the lighting kit today I really like it voodoofx did a great job on it.








I turned off the flash on my camera so I could get a picture The legs are not as bright as they look in the picture.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Looks Great Tony, how easy was the lighting kit to put together and how did you diffuse the light in the wingtips?


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks the light kit is really easy to put together if you can solder it's just a matter of soldering + and - wires to the LED and to the board which is clearly marked as to + & - to defuse the light I taped off where the light is on the model (didn't drill any holes for the LED's) and painted a very light coat of flat white on the inside of the wing tips.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Tonyray said:


> ...and painted a *very light coat of flat white on the inside of the wing tips*.


I was wondering about that. Nifty trick. Seems pretty effective.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

What did you use for the "legs"?

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

I picked up a clear plastic rod used on Venetian Blinds at walmart for $2.00 and cut it at 4"


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Tonyray said:


> Thanks the light kit is really easy to put together if you can solder it's just a matter of soldering + and - wires to the LED and to the board which is clearly marked as to + & - to defuse the light I taped off where the light is on the model (didn't drill any holes for the LED's) and painted a very light coat of flat white on the inside of the wing tips.


Thanks Tony, I'll pick up a kit for my MWM soon. If I might just pick your brain a bit more, did you drill out for the three leg light LEDs or let the light diffuse through the plastic? Also when you painted the wingtips did you brush or spray? I thought the plastic alone was a bit dark but the coat you have added seems to bring the colour more in line with the actual effects models as you see them in the film.

Getting the colour right for this kit is pretty subjective. They were made of copper and I don't know if any finish was added to the raw metal aside from a dull coat to diffuse the studio lights. Remember that this film was made using 'three strip' technicolour process which produces the incredibly vivid palette the film is rendered in. Whatever colour you are seeing, may not be exactly how the MWMs looked for real. As for your kit, the first colour you painted was a little pale in my opinion, but the colour you have on there now is bang on perfect.


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks yes I did drill out for the legs I painted the wingtips and the center with spray paint. I live in a small town and it's the only color I could find. I just didn't like the idea of ordering from tower hobbies paying 5.00 for the paint and 10.00 for shipping +tax because I live in Nevada so it came out to around 17.00 for a little can of paint or drive into Reno 120 miles round trip. but I did need some other things so I went ahead and ordered it. I think if looks a lot better now I want to get 2 more and put them on a diorama.:thumbsup:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

OK Here's a question for anyone with secret paint knowledge, and anyone who has worked on the MWM kit. 
I've been trying to find a rattle can copper over here in Australia and finally have uncovered a Plasti-Kote spray copper #453. It does contain Xylene and Acetone.
I wanted to find out if anybody has tried it with success, and what sort of primer would be best to use. I have Citadel acrylic white and black and Tamiya white here. Would either of these do, or will I need a speciality primer that won't eat into the plastic.


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

OK my turn....


----------

